# mojo dove question!



## Feather Freeks

i lost both of the wings to my mojo dove not long ago, i was wondering if anyone had the dimensions for the wings? i'll just make replacements! i made a replacement for the duck, but i had the other wing to trace! ha, any info would be appreciated!


----------



## popo

Mine is 8 and 1/2 inches long, and 3 and 1/4 inches wide. Rod is 6 and 1/4 inches long.


----------



## kingcanada

Here is another mojo question: how well do they draw passing doves in? I have considered using one for some time, but fear it will end up sitting in the garage after a few uses.


----------



## jcnelsn1

They work pretty darn good most of the time. They are not the greatest if the doves are just passing by. If you are in a big field where the doves want to be, but you need them to key in on where you are sitting then they are really effective. I have turned it off before because the shooting was too easy


----------



## kingcanada

That's all I need! Thanks.


----------



## popo

Wouldn't dove hunt without one.


----------



## Superposed

I hunted 20 straight days for dove last year in Oklahoma. Used a Mojo Dove for the first time last year. Worked well most days and spectacularly some days. I did find that if the Mojo is working well you need to open up your choke for shots in the 20-30 yard range (particularly if the birds are trying to land next to the MOJO Dove). Practically everyone out there was using them. This year I am going to try the MOJO Dove Tree with the MOJO dove and three clip-on decoys. Good Hunting.

Superposed


----------



## drjongy

I made my own dove tree last year with PVC. Have the Mojo on the very top of the tree. Doves tried landing in the tree several times last year. Sometimes it almost makes the shooting harder as the doves come in too close and with a lot of movement taking off speed to land.


----------



## drjongy

Who's going out after work today for doves? Can't wait!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

drjongy said:


> Who's going out after work today for doves? Can't wait!


Was going to, but I think it's going to be too hot and muggy. The dog won't let me go alone! :lol:


----------

